# Moved nest and now nest is missing



## Ltieh (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi,

I found a nest with 2 baby birds that looked like baby pigeons. I moved them slightly to the back of where it initially was cos they kept popping onto my orchids. This was yesterday.

This morning, the nest only had 1 bird and by afternoon, the other bird and the nest are totally gone! I have attached a picture of the birds and wonder if they are already big enough to fly or has their parents moved them somewhere else (is this even possible) or I have effectively sentenced them to death when I moved the nest... 

I have attached a picture of the birds. I am now aware that I shouldn't have touched the birds but at that time, I really didn't know better and thought I was just moving their nest, which is just about a foot away from the original location.

Thank you in advance for shedding some light on this.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

No, these babies were not old enough to fly, nor are they eating on their own. They are totally dependent on their parents.

Best to do some research before attempting to do this. Wood pigeons and all pigeons for that matter may abandon their babies if nest is moved and/or changed. Or the nest was moved to a spot where babies became vulnerable, maybe easy to see by predators.

In the future make sure there are no babies or eggs in a nest, if you need to remove a nest.


----------

